# cypionate freeze



## JSwole (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok bro's I made about 100ml of cypionate.  Shortly after.  It froze up,  Rock solid on me.
how can u prevent thus from happening again?


----------



## Jetto (Dec 6, 2011)

What was your recipe?
Forget the BB?


----------



## eric1 (Dec 10, 2011)

heat the bottle up either on a radiator or on top of a boiler . leave for a couple of hours , this will dissolve the crystals an will become clear .


----------



## LabpeRep (Dec 10, 2011)

need a freeze dryer?


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 11, 2011)

The safest thing to do is let it set in room temp and let it melt.


----------



## Thresh (Dec 11, 2011)

Room temp. How did they freeze?


----------

